
Lego building manuals in pdf - wilsonfiifi
https://www.lego.com/en-us/service/buildinginstructions
======
rdsnsca
[https://brickset.com](https://brickset.com) and
[http://lego.brickinstructions.com](http://lego.brickinstructions.com) have
almost all Lego Instructions available for free too.

------
ocdtrekkie
Wow, they have a huge collection here! There's sets from when I was a kid
included here. I do wish they had a bulk download button though, I'd love to
hoard this somewhere.

~~~
setr
Shouldn't be too hard to scrape

If you search by year it's using
[https://www.lego.com//service/biservice/searchbylaunchyear?f...](https://www.lego.com//service/biservice/searchbylaunchyear?fromIndex=0&onlyAlternatives=false&year=2017)
to return a JSON, returning 10 items and the flag MoreData; if MoreData ==
True, increment fromIndex by 10 and call again

and then just iterate over years {1989, 1994..2018}

pdf url is also in the JSON :-)

